# Sept/Oct 2005 2WW ~ Part Two



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

[size=10pt]New home everyone........much love and luck 

KatB 1 Sep IVF 
juliebulie 1 Sep FET 
Noo 1 Sep ICSI 
kerry f 1 Sep IUI 
mancgal_664 2 Sep IVF 
me!!! 2 Sep FET 
Blu  3 Sep ICSI 
Lilac123 3 Sep IVF  
mummywanabe 3 Sep ICSI 
Little M 4 Sep ICSI 
bunless 4 Sep ICSI  
sunrise 5 Sep FET 
Mairi 6 Sep ICSI 
Tigger2 6 Sep IVF 
Dawnguzz 6 Sep IVF 
yanni 7 Sep ICSI 
NATALIEB 7 Sep IUI 
Eva04 7 Sep IUI 
CLARETTC 8 Sep IVF 
MoOjUiCe 8 Sep ICSI 
viviennef 9 Sep IUI 
ALEX4702 9 Sep IVF 
Zebra OI 
CICLEY 10 Sep IVF 
NutNut 10 Sep IVF 
Pink_Angel 11 Sep 
CERA29 12 Sep IUI 
oneday 12 Sep IUI 
Tracy W 14 Sep FET 
jane12 15 Sep IVF 
NICKY101 16 Sep ICSI 
*JENT16* 16 Sep ICSI 
Nettie 17 Sep Clo 
ruby k 18 Sep ICSI 
chezza 19 Sep IVF 
nazy30 19 Sep IVF 
HollyB 19 Sep IVF 
warbabe 19 Sep IUI 
Angie7 19 Sep ICSI 
b3ndy 19 Sep Clo 
Ms Minerva 19 Sep IVF 
Ems H 20 Sep IVF 
Katie J 20 Sep IVF
Cheery 21 Sep IVF 
sward 21 Sep ICSI  
meggie moo 22 Sep FET 
WKelly 22 Sep ICSI 
Becca1 22 Sep Clo 
jenbob32 22 Sep ICSI 
katyB ICSI 
doodles4 22 Sep
Scotslass 23 Sep ICSI 
Gill27 23 Sep IVF 
bexx 23 Sep ICSI 
allison kate 23 Sep IVF 
lyndseylou 23 Sep IVF 
TraceyJayne 23 Sep IVF 
Sally W 23 Sep IVF 
RachNotts 24 Sep IVF 
sallywags 24 Sep ICSI 
struthie 26 Sep IUI
emsy25 26 Sep IUI 
Clair M 26 Sep ICSI 
bendybird 27 Sep Clo
woodsy IVF
katina 27 Sep ICSI
andy2005 27 Sep IVF 
Ju29 28 Sep FET 
Selina 28 Sep IVF 
Louise C 29 Sep ICSI 
sarah 30 Sep IVF 
nic1000 30 Sep IVF
poppyfish 30 Sep ICSI  
Roseflower 30 Sep ZIFT 
Honey Bunny IUI
Laura35 30 Sep IVF 
millie s 1 Oct 
spud 1 Oct
sacha 3 Oct FET  
marsha mouse 3 Oct IUI
vickimarie 4 Oct ICSI
EmmaK 4 Oct IVF
dissyissy 4 Oct ICSI
weesusie525 4 Oct ICSI
Ipec FET
belle23 6 Oct IVF
pipkin 6 Oct IVF
loch_ness 6 Oct IVF
jane1 6 Oct IVF
Cameron 7 Oct IVF
pauline 7 Oct ICSI
tweetie 7 Oct IVF
oneday 7 Oct IUI
Cinderella 7 Oct FET
Bronte 8 Oct IUI
NATALIEB 8 Oct IUI
susieB 8 Oct Clo
ladyblue 10 Oct FET
Roomby 10 Oct ICSI
bbmonster 11 Oct OI
nixie IUI
ladyroxton 12 Oct ICSI
sharonw 12 Oct ICSI
birthbaby 13 Oct FET
leanne-c 13 Oct ICSI
deborah1996 13 Oct ICSI
twiggy3 13 Oct Clo
lynne2 14 Oct ICSI



Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Jenbob ~ congratulations....fab fab news for you  Be very happy and healthy hun 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## andy2005 (Sep 19, 2005)

Dear Alison

I am so sorry about your news.  My thoughts are with you.

Andy


----------



## Sally W (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi 
Tested this am got  
Cant beleive it...
Good luck to everyone else, and thanks for being there


----------



## andy2005 (Sep 19, 2005)

Well done Meggie Moo and to all the other BFP.

Good luck to all those testing.

I am testing on Tuesday, not long now.   

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## emaa (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi Andy
  on your BFP , have a healthy 9 months & please take care of your prcious prgnanacy
Emy


----------



## loch_ness (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi everyone

Well i have just officially started to the 2ww, i had ET this morning.  Good luck to everyone.   Sending loads of sticky stuff to us all and load of positive vibes.  Sorry forgot to say i test on the 6th Oct


Nerys               ^reiki


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Nerys and Andy.....welcome 

Andy ~ not long to go now, hope the weekend flies by for you and good luck for Tues 

Nerys ~ heres some  for you 

Sally ~ yey, congratulations to you  I'm sure you must be over the moon 

Good luck everyone testing soon,

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## pauline (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi
Can I join you on this agonising 2ww, this must be the hardest part. I had et this morning a grade 3 with only 4 cells so I need lots of sticky vibes, growing vibes and anything else you care to throw in. I am testing on 7th Oct if I can wait that long.
Look forward to getting to know you
Love Pauline


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi Girls  

At last I have made it to the 2ww board - can I join you, it's been a long journey getting here  

I had 2 little ones transfered today and am due to test on the 6th October.  Special good luck wishes to Loch-ness and Pauline who I see also had E/T today.

Good luck to everyone  
Love 
Pipkin x


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hi there can i join you all on the 2wwi have had 2 little ones put on board today and so test on the 7th oct.i am going to go mad i know so will need you all.hope you dont mind??hope you are all well and look forward to posting and chatting with you.lol


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi,

Can i join you all?

Had transfer on Tuesday and will be testing on the 4th Oct.....

Loads of positive thoughts        

Love Emmak


----------



## Sammy07 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi to everyone, Can i join you for the 2ww!! I was basted yesterday after IUI, testing on the 7th 
Fingers crossed for everyone who is due to test in October 
Good luck everyone, love oneday xx


----------



## Clair M (Mar 31, 2005)

WELL I have had the worst AF pains and if I were a betting women I would have put my lifes savings on my period arriving at any moment. I am like Strythie supposed to be testing on Monday, but today was 15 days past EC and my LP is usually 13, so I thought why not test today, husband went out to work this morning and I shot up and did a clear blue, I had stored under the bed (He didn't want me to test early!!!) I am shaking as I am writing this and have not told a soul yet,
OMG!! OMG!! OMG!! OMG!! OMG!!          It came up instantly and is really strong!!! I don't know what to do with myself, never thought this would work these things don't happen to me!! Just had to let you wonderful ladies know, thought I would pop out and buy DH a present have you got any ideas and present it to him when he comes home from work HPT Attached!!

Lots of love Clair M


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Fantastic new Clair - well done   

I think you being preg will be all the present your DH will want   

Send us some    I am only on day 2 and already starting to go  

Enjoy telling everyone and many congratulations

Pipkin x


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

claire-m,welldone hun thats fantastic news,spread some of that lucky bfp dust around to us wont you.goodluck for the next 8.5 months hun hope it goes really well for you.lolxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

3 days to go!!!!!!!!!

bendybirds.xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Well done Clare,enjoy it matey!
I'm trying to hold out until Monday,lets hope this is the start of a string of BFP's!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey Clair ~ congratulations hun  Fab fab news......have a very happy and healthy pg 

Welcome Pauline, Pipkin, Tweetie, Emma and Oneday.....lovely to have you here and huge amounts of luck to you all,



Struthie and Bendy......not long now  

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

thanks lizzy im already going mad can feel it in me waters.very anxious and excited that these decide it is too comfy to leave.lol.  

goodluck to everyone on here and hope to chat soon.lol


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Can i join and be added to the list. Im testing 8th of October after having DIUI yesterday.

Thanks

Bronte xx


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Ladies

just want to wish each and every one of you lots of luck and a big fat positive result 

LB
X


----------



## andy2005 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi all

Thanks for addding me to the list Lizzy.

Day 7, three to go!  Had a really bad day yesterday, got the feeling it was over, some AF pains but mainly because I felt nothing out of the normal.

Well, I had a brownish small discharge and I don't think I could be happier     Hope it is what I think it is.  After reading around, I think it could be.  There has not been anything since this afternoon.

Well done Claire 

Good luck to everyone testing.

Cheers 
Andy


----------



## poppyfish (Jan 13, 2005)

hello and good luck to all waitingxx
please may i be added i test on 30th of sept 
poppyfish


----------



## loch_ness (Mar 31, 2004)

HI everyone

How are you all doing on the 2ww, well i'm only on my 3rd day and already i'm going      I'm still getting some pain in my left side, i hoping this is from EC on weds. If i'm no better tomorrow i'm going to give my clinic a quick call.

Fingers crossed for all you lovely ladies. loads of     and postive thoughts      

Nerys


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

I tested this morning,one day early and it was a bfn,will re-test tomorrow just to be sure,will be doing IUI again next month.

Good luck everyone else xxx


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Good luck for tomorrow Struthie


----------



## *MISS*T* (Jun 16, 2005)

Hey girls

Can I be added too, I test on 4th October.  

What can we expect.  What a promising signs?  At what point is embryo supposed to attach and are there any signs that this has happened or is it wait for testing?

Andy2005 - what is good about browny discharge?  Please help me understand?


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Struthie ~ everything crossed for tomorrow hun....much luck 

Welcome Poppyfish, Bronte and Vickimarie....happy chatting 

Vickimarie ~ i think Andy is talking about implantation bleeding, it's usually pinky/brown in colour although there are some ladies who don't have it and go on to have BFP's. Good sign though  

Hope everyones had a fab weekend 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Cameron (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Lizzy - thank you for adding me to the 2ww list.

I am currently on day 5 of 2ww if you count ET as day 1 - does anybody know if you count that day or does it start on the following day?  Feeling a wee bit confused about this!  

I am reading everyone's posts and wondering if my body is not working - I am on day 5 (I think!) and don't feel any different - no AF pains, no sore boobies nada!!  Maybe I should be grateful that I feel normal!  The only thing that is different is the amount of time I spend in the 'Little Girls Room' due to the amount of water, milk and pineapple juice I am consuming!!  Maybe it is just too early yet!!!!

Wishing everyone oodles of   and squillions of    

Take care

Cammie XOX


----------



## *MISS*T* (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi Lizzy

Thanks for adding me to the list.  Lets hope I get a little congrats next to my name in 9 days time.

EmmaK we are testing on the same day.  Best wishes to you.  How are you feeling?


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

Could the girls that are further on in the wait let me know when they got sore boobs and spotting if at all or when you should expect them (on average!)  

Cameron, I have counted e/t day as day one and my clinic did too.

Lizzie, please could you add me to the list - sorry I may not have formally asked to join  

  

take care
Pipkin


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

pipkin-hun everyone is different.are you on the pesseries or anything??i have 3 different drugs to take on 2ww and am also on day 4 and by the way going absolutely  .i have had back ache sore boobs and cramps,but no spotting.not everyone does get spotting even with a bfp hun so wouldnt worry too much,just in case you are.hope that helps abit.have you started going mad yet?lol takecare xx.


thanks to all those that have welcomed me onto 2ww thread its nice to be here.lol

hope to chat to you all soon.


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks for the reply Tweetie.  I am taking the dreaded Cyclogest which I know can make you feel yuk .... I feel sick today !

I am totally obsessing over every symptom - no sore boobs for me ....yet    Do you test on the 6th Oct? 

I think there are quite a few testing on the 6th October. 

Is this your first 2ww?  It is pure evil isn't it   

Take care
Pipkin x


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Hi, is it OK to join in this thread?
I had ET on Sat 24th and I test on the 4th Oct, so only 8 days to go  

I see quite a few of my cycle buddies from the Summerbabes are here   HELLO!

How is everyone holding up?
I don't feel any symptoms at all. Just obssessing about every little thing I am doing.
I was back at work today and as there was a canx train, had to be packed in like sardines, and standing on the train in.
Kept glaring at people so they stayed away from my belly! 

Nerys - I am getting pain onthe left as well, but it is lower, near my thigh. 

Wishing everyone here a tonne of  sticky vibes and  

Dissy Issy


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hi there dissy fancy seeing you here hun.hehe.lol
i have gone mad hun and am oly on day 4.why cant it go abit faster for us.damn time thing.hehe.lol
hope you are ok and that your little embies are doing well i keep thinking when will they implant and what cell stage would they be now??i hope they are comfy and sticking in there.what things go through are minds at this stage its a nightmare isnt it?all we do is wait-wait for d/r wait for stimming and then ec and then et and then have to wait to see how they do and then 2ww og its no wonder we are all going nuts here.anyway hope things go well.  

everyone hope things are going good for you all and wil post again soon.lolxxx


----------



## *MISS*T* (Jun 16, 2005)

I have been told that day 1 of 2ww is EC (the day eggs were fertilised).  So when people talk about the embies embedding around day 7-10 it is 7-10 days from the day the egg was fertilised.

I am on pessaries too, twice a day, I too have 8 days till testing   

I am not finding this 2ww too bad, even though I am inbetween jobs right now and dont start till 10th Oct, I thought I would find it a lot harder than I am.  Although now I am halfway there just about, its starting to get to me.       

I am scared to sneeze or strain on the loo for a number 2 (TMI sorry).  DH went out and bought me some vitamins that he read about in Zita Wests book, to help the quality of the embryo and ling of the womb.  You can get really paranoid cant you if you let yourself!

I wish you all   on the   and all of us get a


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Can I join you please, I am 10 into the 2ww. I had my 2nd IVF at Ceram in Spain with the lovely Ruth and Dr Martinez. I am due to have a blood test on Wednesday 28th Sept, had ET on 16th Sept. Last time I had to wait 14 days not 12? I am happy though because it means that I only have 2 more mad, restless, dying to to a HPT days left.  

I feel   this time but that is also because of the wonderful care and attention I received this time. Good luck to all you girlie's who are due to test also.

X Selina


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Pipkin ~ you're on the list already. Don't worry hun, you don't have to ask to join.......this is your list, thread etc  I put you down for IVF...is that right or a you a FET?

DissyIssy ~ welcome and loads of luck  Hope you get to sit down on the way home!

Selina ~ welcome to you too....just 2 days to go, much luck to you hun 

Take care everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hi vicki i am on 3 different drugs hun and the cyclogest is the worst bit i find.i know what you mean about the number 2 situ.
i cant believe you are still sane!!what are you doing with yourselfits too late for me i am mad already!!hehe.here is hoping that you get though it and have a bfp at the end hun,and the same for the rest of girls.  

hi salina and good luck to you only 2 days what happened couldnt you find us??hehe.let us know how you get on hun.lol


----------



## *MISS*T* (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi Tweetie

Its strange as I am such a stressed out worrier with everything, if i want something I want it now, and my mum was so worried about me starting IVF because of this.

She has been nicely surprised that I have not got to stressed out.  I guess its one of those situations where you have to do what you have to do and for me to stress and worry will not help my body do its best during and after ET.

Its all in the mind, every now and then I have to remind myself not to lift or do anything strenuous as I have an embryo inside, its strange, it really is.  But will just see how it goes and obviously hope for the best.  I have surprised myself.  I am more stressed about the costs   we have spent around £5000 for one attempt at ICSI.  There is a 3 yr wait on NHS up here in Edinburgh, we hae our first appt tomorrow, although hope to God we dont need it and can tell them to shove their 3 yr wait where the sun dont shine   

Good luck to you hun, I wish you all the best x x x


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Hi

Tweetie - we must stop bumping into each other like this   How are you holding up hun? I keep wondering what my embies are up to as well. Just hope they are behaving and getting their feet up for the next 9 mths! What 3 drugs are you on?

Vickimarie - I am totally with you. I fretted so much over the whole DRing, stimming, and nearly tore out all my hair in between EC and ET. Now I am fine. I am glad I have my 2 embies back with me, and if the result is going to be -ve, then I dont mind being in blissful ignorance for the time being!

Selina - testing times seem to vary. I had a 12 day wait last time, this time only 10 days! How was it in Spain? How does it compare with UK?

Its v odd, but I think I have got used to the pessaries (dont tell anyone though!) The last 2 txs I have suffered with constipation so much, but all seems to funion fine at the mo! I know what you mean, Vickimarie, I try not to sneeze cough, and just basically feel very precious!

Lilley, thanks for adding me to the list!

PS I have a qus. Are yoi girls on 2 cyclogests or 1. At the ARGC I was given 2 and now I am on one


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Hello...
Thanks Lizzy B for putting my name up.
Hope all you girls are keeping very positive      I'm very positive, this is my 2nd go at iui but 1st go with the injections. I'm spreading all my positive vibes all round as I have soooo much.     I think it's because I had 5 good follies just before basting and I'm looking after myself a lot better.
              
                        Good luck and bless you all,
                                            Love The Mouse xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks for adding me to the list Lizzy  .

Dissyissy - I was very happy with my treatment in Spain compared to England. I had Ruth looking after me for one   and Dr Martinez was wonderful, he did every procedure on me himself. When I had my treatment in England I saw the consultant once, 3 different doctors and several nurses so I never felt as if I could relate to them. Dr Martinez was always very positive about my treatment. In the end I got 16 follicles which produced 16 eggs, 10 fertilised, out of them I got 5 good embryos, 2 were put back and I got 3 frosties.

Tweetie - Last time I was never off this site but since I have been in Spain for the last 3 weeks it has kept me from my fertility friends fix. The other reason is that I did not want to tempt fate   by saying all is great only to have a kick in the teeth at the last hurdle. Last time on day 10   showed up, today is also day 10 this time and I thought I was safe, unfortunately since this afternoon I have started getting brown discharge (sorry if tmi) so maybe I should have waited another day eh?

I wish all you lovely girlie's the best of luck and I am sending you   and   . 

X Selina


----------



## LouiseC (Sep 21, 2005)

Hello, can you add me to your list.  I test on 29th ICSI
Louise C


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Selina- Spain sounds lovely! Fantastic result as well! I must admit - I feel uncomfortable about having a different doc for each procedure. Whereabouts in Sapin did you go?


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello ladies,
am on day 3 2ww and feel like AF is coming already??
this is my 3rd attept at Clomid/IUI.
I am testing on 8th can you add me to list please Lizzy 
Have done all the wrong things this month, got drunk on red wine and ended up having IUI next day, i yhought it would be a couple of days away but LH came early! 
Have decorated spare room today and then thought, oh no maybe i shouldnt be doing this? and then i had a relaxing bath which i then read on another thread , you shouldnt do during 2ww!!!!!!!!!!!!!
starting to think maybe im not sensible enough to have kids!
Anyway sorry for the rant
I also only had one follie this month on my bad ovary(PCOS) and she said my ovaries were looking quite bad 
My follie only measured 14mm and we never got to do another scan before i was basted 
Anyway please send me some sticky vibes and dust someone(im a desparate and stupid lady!)
God bless you all.
sorry again it was all me me me. x


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Selina..
How you doing hun, It is still early days. Brown blood can mean old blood, so it MIGHT be implantation bleed. Implantation can happen between 6 - 12 days past ovulation. Hope this helps honey, Take care xx
                                                            Love The Mouse xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Louise and Natalie....sending you both loads of luck 

Natalie ~ heres loads of  for you....try not to stress too much hun, i think everyone says something different about what you should and shouldn't do!

Selina ~ fingers crossed for you.....hoping its a good bleed if you know what i mean!

Marsha ~ fabulous positive vibes.......sending some back to you 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Ju29 (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi

Can't believe it - tested last night and got    .

We both sat all night grinning and all I could say was 'Oh my god'

After nearly 5 years I can't describe how it felt to see a positive result. I know it's early days but fingers crossed.

Good luck to everyone waiting to test.  These 2 weeks have to be the worst part, especially the 2nd week.

Love

Julie

xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Julie 

Many many   on your           
Here's hoping you have a fab 8 mths!


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2005)

Congratulations Julie  on your . I bet you are on cloud 9, you deserve this so enjoy the next 8 months. I wish you all the luck in world.

Marsha Mouse -  Thanks hun, I did e-mail Ruth and she said it could go either way but it sounds like implantation bleeding also, so fingers crossed  . Good luck for your result I am sending you lots of   .

Lizzy B - Thanks to you, Ruth and Marsha I feel a little bit better about it all and have decided to keep my   going. Good luck to you for your result and I am sending you lots of   .

Dissyissy - I went to Ceram in Spain (Marbella), what ever you hear from the other girls on this site about Ceram being great is 100% truth. They are fantastic I would recommend Ceram to any woman wanting treatment.

To all of you other girlie's out there who are due to test soon     .

Take care for now. I go for my blood test tomorrow so fingers crossed it will be a  . I was naughty yesterday though because when I got the brown blood (sorry if TMI) I went out and got HPT which was a stupid thing to do since it was only day 10 and of course it showed a negative result  . I am going to stay positive until I get my results. Does anyone know how long it takes usually for the doctors to get back to you? I did ask the receptionist but she did not know. Great  

X Selina


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

ju29-thats fantastic news hun am so pleased it has worked for you.hope you have a great 8.5 months.


----------



## CTJ (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Julie

Congratualations on your pregnacy, have a happy 8 months, enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## LouiseC (Sep 21, 2005)

Hello

Thanks for putting me on the list for the 29th, I did a sneaky test today on the 27th and it was positive so went to have a blood test and it was confirmed positive so very happy.

Good luck to everyone and thanks for all your support.

LouiseC


----------



## *MISS*T* (Jun 16, 2005)

Louise and Julie - Congratulations girls              

I am on my 2ww, had ET 7 days ago and this first week has been ok.  Have had AF pains (kind of) on and off, not like a usual month and my boobs have been sore although that is the cyclogest apparantly, well it could be.

Had little sharp niggly feelings in ovary area but assume that is them healing after EC maybe.  I dont like to be too optimistic incase its a negative, although I am positive as I believe stress and negativity will reflect on your body and the end result. No implantation bleed!       

Went to hospital for our 1st NHS appt (currently going private for this go) and he was lovely, offered to do lots of investigations where the Nuffield didnt bother, much to his amazement.  So I will be left alone for the time being until testing is over, but DH having further tests both blood and a couple of further samples.  We have a 3 yr wait but they are woking on it at the mo so you never know.  But hopefully we wont need it, it keeps my mind occupied while on the dreaded  

If I had ET on 21st Sept, what day of 2ww am I on as some say its from EC others take it from ET Very confused


----------



## belle23 (Nov 21, 2004)

Finally found you. I'm testing on the 6th October. EC was 20th September and ET was 22nd September. I had 2 embies from 4 eggs. I've taken 2 weeks off work as I'm a dreadful worrier and I'm better off at home during first few days. Going back to work on Monday 3rd Oct and testing on Thursday. I'm confused about when would be a good time to try a hpt. How close to test day is sensible? It's so encouraging to hear all the success stories, I just wish we could all be that lucky. Fingers crossed


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

hello Girls,
Julie and Louise, 
Well done to both of you   You must be feeling on top of the world.    Naughty, naughty  Louise for 2 days too early to test , but what the hell, with a test result like that    . Well you both kick back enjoy the next 8 months and take it easy...

Selina..
tut tut to you for testing to early    . Keep away from the pee sticks. Lots of luck you will be the next one.xx

Vickiemarie..
How you doing x

I'm not feeling so positive today, don't know why,just woke up like it this morning. I'm on 2nd part of 2ww so that might have a lot to do with it I've come along way but feel I've still got ages til I find out. Also niggles in tum today I know that means nothing but still makes you think about baby or no baby..
Anyway lovely ladies speak soon Keep up the Positive vibe campaign                   
                                          Love The Mouse xx


----------



## Honey Bunny (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Glad to Join the board. I wish I knew about it the first time round, but better late than never as it's a great form of support.   

I am on day 12 of the 2ww for IUI.     so far.

Hey: do you count the basting day as day 1 or the day after?   hat does that make my test day? Help


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Hi Hunny Bunny - not long til you test is it? I don't know about the basting thing, sorry. Maybe best to ask the IUI Girls, they may have better info and advice

Marsha - I am sorry you are feeling down hun. Sending you a smile so you can put it on your face   

Louise - CONGRATULATIONS!    

Hope all the other ladies in waiting are OK. 
Dissy Issy


----------



## Honey Bunny (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi Marsha

"I'm not feeling so positive today, don't know why,just woke up like it this morning. I'm on 2nd part of 2 so that might have a lot to do with it I've come along way but feel I've still got ages til I find out. Also niggles in tum today I know that means nothing but still makes you think about baby or no baby.."

I'm with you on this one. We are so close together I am going through exactly the same.  I also did a test on Day 10 & 11 ; today, both negative, but I am still trying to stay positive as there is no   yet for both of us.  Many people have said they did not a get a positive until day 14 sometimes 16 even after testing negative on previous day. So keep me company with the old 'chin up' exercises and lets see what happens, OK. 

Keep strong and try and stay positive        

A big warm lovely hug coming your way from me   

I',m thinking about you sweetie.

Take care and talk to us what-ever you feeling, if it helps.

Honey Bunny    so far fingers crossed as always


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hello everyone

Sorry I haven't been around for a few days but just needed some space after last week.  Hope everyone is coping with the stress of 2ww and looking forward to seeing lots of BFP's on the board soon.     

Had my follow-up appointment with DR this morning and he has confirmed that I can go again immediately soooooooo, D/regging mid October and hopefully I'll be back on Ladies in Waiting mid November...yipee!!!!

Allison xxx


----------



## chezza (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi Allison

Just wanted to say good luck with your next tx, I am really hoping it will be the one for you hun and will be keeping my eye out for your BFP soon.  Take care and also I just noticed you are a newly wed! many congrats  

Love Cheryl xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Alison ~ great news that you can go again straight away, look forward to having you back and posting your BFP 

Welcome Honey Bunny and Belle.......loads of luck to you both 

Congratulations to Julie and Louise ~ fab news   Enjoy every wonderful minute and be very happy and healthy!!

Selina ~ any news today hun? Loads of positive vibes coming your way    

Much love, luck and huge amounts of babydust to you all,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## lynne2 (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi everyone - just back from et and although we only got 1 embryo (from 4 eggs) the embryologist said it was a nice looking embryo!

So am now officially on the 2ww - something I was not sure I'd be able to say as so few follies, but here we are!!

My offiicial test date is the 14th October.

LizzyB - can I please be added to the list.

Thanks and good luck to you all.

    

Lynne


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Lynne ~ all done for you......welcome to the 2ww 
Sounds like you've got a good embie there....heres some sticky vibes for you 

Love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi LizzyB,

Went for blood test this morning and I will get the results tomorrow afternoon. I will keep you posted. Got   properly now so not very hopeful.

How are you?

X Selina


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Please could you add me to ya list, due 11th October 

Good luck everybody xxxxxx

Claire


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi, sorry haven't been around for a while, threw myself in to work and i am back now feeling a lot better.  Went to see our consultant last Friday and he doesn't want us to have another go just yet, he wants me to sort out my endo first and find out why I'm not producing more than 7 eggs with double the does of medication, so just waiting for appointment for lap and blood test etc.

Well done to all those with BFP, good luck and enjoy the next 8 months.

Take care all and speak soon.

Kelly xx


----------



## Laura40 (Mar 19, 2005)

Hello ladies,

I was on the August/Sept cycle buddies but thought I would join in here at the last minute - I'm on day 12 of 2ww and I test on Friday.

Well, I actually tested tonight, I don't think there was a result but DH says it's very faint!  I wonder whether he's seeing something that's not there.  Oh well, I will test again on my due date - Friday and hope for the BFP.

This is torture isn't it?  I have Thurs and Fri off work, but today was terrible.  Knicker checking all day, and really bad cramps - a sign of AF?  I've had the cramps although milder throughout this 2ww and I know I should ignore but it's very difficult.  Any thoughts would be gratefully appreciated.

How's everyone else doing?  Dissyissy - how's it going for you??

Love to everyone and lots of     to get you through the 2ww.

Laura x


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Laura.
Naughty naughty    You must not test too early hun, just hope you get the BFP on friday.xx

Come back alison kate,
So hope you have a BFP in Nov lovely xx

Honey Bunny.
Feeling loads better today, ignoring tum pains today, as they can mean anything this early on. How you feeling today.. Isn't it strange that each day that goes by we have different feelings. Today I'm riding the crest of a positive wave. Hee Hee.
              Love to all you fab girls.
                              Love The Mouse xx


----------



## *MISS*T* (Jun 16, 2005)

Laura good luck for friday hun.    

Marsha I hope you are bearing up ok, please send me some of you positivity hun.


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Hope this helps lol.
          Marsha x


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

Hi ladies
Had ET today two really nice embies on board can you please add me to the looney list.

We had Icsi. My test date is 12th October.

Thanks and i look forward to going slighty mad with you all over the next two weeks.

Love

Sharon

xxxxx


----------



## Laura40 (Mar 19, 2005)

I think it may be all over for me .... now have some light brown spotting.... shall still test on Friday and will keep you posted.  I hope it's not AF....

Laura


----------



## susieB (Apr 30, 2005)

i am so convinced i am not pregnat that i have not joined till now. this is CD22 for me i am on my 4th and last try with clomid was told today to go for ivf as consultant thinks i have blocked tubes. clomid has messed up my cycle - the longest has been day 34 so thats the day i will test if that nasty   doesnt get me first. Please put me down for Monday 10th of October please.
Love and babydust to us all.

PS anyone on the same day as me?
PSS i currently have sore boobs vague period pains and am peeing alot. what about you?


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Mrning All

Laura - early pee sticks are very very bad! The     are watching you! Seriously, hun the spotting could be anything. Just hold off til Friday, its only tomorrow. I have my fingers crossed the result is positive.

Marsha - how are you today? Hope the tummy pains are what we think they are!

Sharon - my fellow cycle buddy. I saw your post on the other thread, and so pleased you got 2 fab embies on board. Hope you are coping ok on this dreaded 2ww!

Hi Susie, and welcome. I have no sore boobs, no cramps, no AF pains NOTHING! and it is worrying the hell out of me! I am peeing a lot but I am drinking a lot too.


----------



## pauline (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi All,
Silly question  esp as I am now on day 7, but are you doing the cyclogest every 12 hours or when you get up and goto bed.
Not getting at all paranoid now
Love Pauline xx


----------



## Sally W (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi pauline
I do mine when i get up and go to bed...I was told to by my clinic......
Take Care
Sally


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

pauline hi hun.im on cyclogest and do it at 10 in the morning and then again at 10 in the evening.so thats every 12 hours.hope this helps and goodluck.lol  have you gone mad yet??


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

I am only on one a day.
WHY?
Very concerned now.


----------



## pauline (Apr 4, 2005)

sorry didn't mean to worry anyone, I've realised that I'm doing them at 8am then about 10.30pm so they are not equally spaced. 
Dissy don't worry, all hospitals have different policys, or maybe your are stronger.
Love
Pauline x 
ps Yes Tweetie think I have gone mad or just have too much time on my hands!!


----------



## *MISS*T* (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi girls, Welcome to all you new 2ww'ers, good luck to everyone    

Well I have convinced myself that I am getting a BFP or AF before next Tuesday.  I dont know why, I was starting with AF pains at the beginning but they have stopped, boobs still sore and niggly kind of cramping on lower left side.  I am pretty tearful for no particular reason but no implantation signs.  

AAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!  I went out and bought 3 HPT yesterday, not sure what ones to get so got 2 clearblue and a first response.  Have no idea why, just did.  Won't use them though, although we have talked about using one the day before test incase it is a BFN and we can deal with it at home rather than at the hospital in front of the nurses.  We have an hours drive to the hospital too so it will be a horrible drive home if its a BFN.

We have decided that if we get a BFN we will continue our investigations on the NHS and DH goes to Iraq in April 06 with courses from Jan 06 so we will wait till he returns next October and will use his Iraq money to have an attempt again at Ceram Spain, I have info from them and it sounds fantastic, success rates for ICSI 45.8% pregnancy rate per embryo transfer.

Goog luck everyone, what are we like eh, talking about all our symptoms and hoping for the best, none of us have a clue do we what the outcome is.  Would be good to write all symptoms and feelings down and then end result.  I bet it would prove that symptoms have no bearings on BFP or BFN!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Selina ~ thinking of you today and hoping you get that BFP 

Welcome Claire, Laura, Susie and Sharon.........loads of luck to you all. Sharon, you're testing on my birthday.....has to be a good omen 

Hope everyone's feeling good today,

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## weesusie525 (May 8, 2005)

how exciting week 2 im due to be tested 4th october so so ****ting myself(pardon the language)its the hormones lol.....lots of period pains sore boobs feeling little sicky what do you think girls    OR   MY (.)(.) are not too bad baby dust to all


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi girls can i join in 


i test on the 13th  got my 2 babies on board i did a fet had 3 frosties only 2 survived the thaw but theyve gon from being froze from a 3 and 4 cell to today being a 6 and 7 cell    hope thats good this is my 5th tx so praying for this one take care girls im off for now good luck to u all xxx nikki


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi Girlies,

Well a   for me. I called the doctors and spoke to the receptionist. I told her I was waiting for my results and had been told to call back after lunch. She went to the doctor because they still hadn't updated the screen, when she came back she said that the doctor said my results were normal. I said that means I am not pregnant then? She said that was a completly different test altogether? . She spoke to the doctor again and came and said my level was under 5 so it probably meant I was not pregnant but I could make an appointment to come and see the doctor if I wanted to. I could not beleive how stupid they had been by doing the wrong test!!!!!   but apparently they could get the result from it anyway.

I have IM Ruth to sort out round 3 FET so next time maybe?

 to all you girls who are still on 2WW I am sending you lots of        and           . 

X Selina


----------



## susieB (Apr 30, 2005)

hi all]

dissyissy when i was pregnant before i didnt feel anything - no period pain no sore boobs nothing. my sister has 3 children and she said it was different for all 3. 1 she had all the signs sore boobs etc. 2 she had no signs and 3 she felt sick but nothing else - 

vicki marie said "Would be good to write all symptoms and feelings down and then end result.  I bet it would prove that symptoms have no bearings on BFP or BFN! " and i think shes right but still we cant help wondering about every little thing.
today my boobs are less sore and i have bad period pain so feel sure AF is on the way!!!

love to us all
sooze


----------



## *MISS*T* (Jun 16, 2005)

Selina - sorry to hear your news hun.   Keep your chin up and good luck with Ruth, we are considering that too if we get a BFN next week, I have info from her and am quite excited about it.

Weesuzie - we test the same day.  All these different symptoms do my head it.  What will be will be.

Good luck to everyone


----------



## susieB (Apr 30, 2005)

Selina soo sorry sweeetie - what can one say just to let you know we are thinking of you. 

bendy hope todays the day for you. wishing you all the luck in the world. youre on clomid like me - hoping hoping hoping for you

Love Sooze


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Selina - just wanted to send you a big   that it did not work this time. What a stupid situation, must have been so difficult for you to hear it like that. Wishing you so much luck for you go with Ruth.

Vicki, wee Susie, I test on the 4th as well. Look at the state of us, analysing every tiny little thing! 

Hope everyone else is hanging in there.

I have decided I wont do a pee stick test, as they are so unreliable (for me anyway, but thats cos I probably dont use them correctly), so I am going to work on Tuesday morning, and then taking the afternoon off and going to the clinic in the afternoon. I think I will be able to resist testing for a couple of hours. Thats the plan anyway.


----------



## andy2005 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi all

Affraid I had a   on the 27th.  AF started very heavily the day before so atleast the result was not a shock.

Thank you all for your support and good luck.

Andy xxx


----------



## Laura40 (Mar 19, 2005)

Hello all,

Andy and Selina - so sorry to hear your news - thinking of you both.

Dissy - I know I shouldn't have tested early - still hoping and will test again tomorrow morning.  Will post the result as soon as I know.  

I haven't had much spotting since last night so .....

Laura x


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Selina & Andy - So sorry for you both, its such a nightmare isn't it!  

Theres quite a few of us testing on the 4th isn't there!

I had some brown discharge yesterday (tmi) - starting crying, phoned clinic thinking it was all over but they said it would have just been an implantation bleed. There is no way that my period will start due to the tablets i'm on! (I did know that but was still knicker checking!!) Hopefully thats a really good sign.

thinking of you all!

Take care
 


Lots of love

Emmak


----------



## pauline (Apr 4, 2005)

Selina & Andy I'm so sorry for you both, Selina I would have been furious with the clinic too.
       
Love Pauline xx


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Andy - sending you a massive hug     sorry hun

Emmak- I had blast trf like you, and at my clinic they test 10 days post trf. I had trf on Saturday and i test the same day as you! I know each clinic has different policies, but thats a big difference.

Laura - I am keeping my fingers crossed for your test tomorrow hun.

Have a great evening everyone.


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi, 

I've just been transferred onto this thread, so thought I'd say 'Hi' to one and all!

Andy and Selina, I'm so sorry to hear of your  .  Words are never enough, but my thoughts are with you.

I am on day 4 of my 2ww (FET - my last 2 frosties safely on board!), testing on the 10th Oct. 

I have had some pain in my lower left side, slight backache and felt slightly sicky the last 2 evenings. Nothing to write home about, I know, but with my last 2  's  I had zero symptoms - nada! So I am feeling positive at the moment, gonna make the most of it 'cos I'm a long time feeling down if it's another  !

Love to you all, and   to all who are testing soon!

ladyblue
    x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I have resisted testing, I'm on CD 36 and it really should be here by now.

I'm going to wait until the weekend and see if AF arrives, which I'm sure it will.

ohh I really hate the 2ww!!

Bendybird.xx


----------



## pauline (Apr 4, 2005)

Bendybird sorry being really thick here -(thicker than normal) what is CD36?, I see it on other posts, realise its something to do with days
Thank you
Pauline xx


----------



## lynne2 (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey all - just wondered if anyone else has been keeping a journal of their treatment?  I love the thought of letting our kids read it when they are old enough 

I am only on day 2 of 2ww and am going back to work tomorrow (nice short week though ) to give my brain something else to focus on other than 2ww.

Good luck to those testing over the next few days.  Hoping your deams come true!!

Lynne


----------



## Cinderella (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi girls,

Can I please join you here? I am on day 4 of 2ww after having my last 2 blasts transferred on Monday. Test date is 7th Oct.

Good luck, everyone!!
     
_Cinderella_


----------



## Ipec (May 13, 2005)

HI Cinderella


Just wanted to send you lots of      for the 7th.



Ipec


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Hi everyone

Welcome Cinderella. Hope the 2ww ends with great news for you.

Lynne - wish I had thought of a journal, thats a great idea.

Bendybird - you must have the strength of an ox to resist testing! Good luck for this weekend

Ladyblue - hello! lots of luck on the 2ww!

I still have no symptoms whatsoever. It is doing my head in! Anyway, I am going to try and do some work today as I have been so unproductive the last few days!

Have a good day, everyone!


----------



## loch_ness (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Well i feel like i've gone totally     i'm convinced now though that AF is lurking around the corner...as i've got lower backache this morning, and i keep getting the odd niggle around lower region of my tummy.

My boobs are only hurting first thing in a morning and last thing at night.

Is anyone else suffering like this ?


Nerys


----------



## belle23 (Nov 21, 2004)

Loch Ness 
I'm feeling the same as you although I haven't any backache and my achy belly has all but gone. My boobs are sore in the evening but it seems to come and go, it could be the Cyclogest. I have resigned myself to the fact that this probably isn't going to happen and that we need to look forward to next time. Our hospital has advised us that it's a real long shot so I'm trying to prepare myself for next Thursday. I really hope that things turn out well for you, as we're testing on the same day then it will be a really great if you get lucky.


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi girls hope yr all ok   


well only day 2 on the 2ww    another 12 to go    

i hope we all get our dreams to come true 
when i went for my et yesturday i didnt want to see my babies cos the last 4 cycles ive seen them and no happy outcome  and im doing my pesseries up the    this time        thought i would try a different way  im really exited about this one i had a 6 and a 7 cell put back i never get past a 5 cell    i wish they could put more than 2 back   im babbling now i no so i will speak soon    nikki  

my test date is the 13th thanx lizzy xx


----------



## leanne-c (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies, just wondering if i could join you?!!

we had ET yesterday and we have 2 little embies on board!! 
This our 3rd go at ICSI so fingers crossed(and everything else!) that it will be 3rd time lucky  

wishing everybody lots of love and  

Leanne xxx
PS Lizi please can you add me to the list, our test date is 13th october
Thanks xx


----------



## Laura40 (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi everyone, I have already posted on the August/September summer babes but I tested this morning and got a !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Can't believe it!

Laura x


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi Lizi
Please can you add me to the 2ww. I had e/t transfer yesterday, so I now have 3 embies on board hopefully snuggled up and getting comfy. I test on 13th October YIKES!!!
Lol
Deborah
xxxxxxx


----------



## Sally W (Sep 19, 2005)

Congratulations Laura
You must now take very good care of your self.  I am 1 week ahead, got my BFP last friday, got first scan next friday.  Whens yours booked for.
    
Well Done
Sally


----------



## pauline (Apr 4, 2005)

Congratulations to Laura well done    , i feel low today so it is good to hear good news.
I can't stand this waiting and worrying
Paulinexx


----------



## Laura40 (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi Sally - thanks and well done to you too.  I am waiting for the hospital to call me back, I have no idea what happens now.  Is the scan booked through the fertility clinic or your doctor's?  

Although I'm excited about the result, I am still a bit nervous as I have a few pains and mild spotting.  The result on the stick was definitely a positive though.

Pauline - thanks for the congrats.  I know the waiting and worrying is awful and whatever symptoms you have you just never know until you test.  On wednesday I thought it was all over but this goes to show you never know! Hang in there and sending you lost of     for your test date.

Laura x


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Laura - just sent you a msg on the cycles borad, but many congrats! You must be on Cloud 9!

Welcome to all the newbies! Hope the 2ww flies by for you.

4 more days to go for me. Can't stand it anymore. I had such a strong urge to test today, but I mananged to resist. Not sure how much longer I can hold up though.


----------



## Laura40 (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi Dissy,

Yeah I'm really happy   and shocked    but also anxious as I said.  I suppose all the aches and pains are supposed to be there but I'm being paranoid!

Don't test today    - I know you told me off for testing early but I have to say the same to you.  When I did the test I still didn't know whether I was or not as it was a really mild mark.  Try and hold out until Monday hun!    

Laura.x


----------



## leanne-c (Sep 30, 2004)

Congratulations Laura!

    
You must be on  

Take care love Leanne xx


----------



## Sally W (Sep 19, 2005)

Laura
My Clinic booked me in 2 weeks after test day..Dont know if everyone works the same though.
take care
xxxxxx


----------



## Laura40 (Mar 19, 2005)

Sally - I have now spoken to my clinic and they have booked me in for a scan on the 18th October. That's probably at 6 weeks isn't it.

They have also reassured me that all the aches and pains and spotting is normal and nothing to worry about.  Hopefully I can now relax a bit and enjoy.

love to everyone and    to you all.

take care
Laura x


----------



## susieB (Apr 30, 2005)

hi laura      to you you must be thrilled i hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months and a beautiful little person to add to your life.
can i ask a selfish question - what kind of aches and pains are you getting and how are they different to AF pains.
love 
sooze


----------



## Laura40 (Mar 19, 2005)

Thanks SusieB, I am thrilled to bits.  

As for aches and pains, they have mainly been AF type cramps, so bad on Wednesday that I was sure that AF was on it's way and I was really down.  These can be a side effect of cycolgest.  Today I have some sharp pains around near the ovary and uterus and some spotting. 

Laura


----------



## Roseflower (Sep 19, 2005)

Well Done Laura ! 

I've also just got a BFP so we are thrilled to bits.

Good luck to everybody else nearing end of 2ww  

Rosie
xx


----------



## Laura40 (Mar 19, 2005)

Congratulations Rosie!!    

Rest up!

Laura x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Selina  ~ really sorry to hear your news.....good luck with Ruth for the next go 

Andy ~ i'm sorry hun.....much luck to you whatever direction you take and huge hugs 

Welcome Nikki, Cinderella, Leanne, Deborah.......sending you lots of positive vibes 

Congratulations Laura....fab news  Roll on that scan  

Rosie ~ many congratulations too, you must be over the moon!! 

Have very happy and healthy pg's you two 

Dissy ~ did you manage to resist testing hun? 

Hope everyone's doing ok today,

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## *MISS*T* (Jun 16, 2005)

Rosie and Laura - Congratulations girls.  I am over the moon for you both.  Happy BFP day!!!!!!!

Welcome to the newbies - I hope your 2ww goes past quickly, although I am at the end of my tether and feeling a little down, my 2ww has gone quite quick.  I test next Tuesday and am so scared.  Good luck     

I have no AF pains now and no achy boobs, just feels like someone is inside pinching me now and then.  Still knicker checking every half hour.  Went and had hair done today to take my mind off it, ended up talking about my TX, to my mail hairdresser but he seemed interested, although he had no choice really.


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Hi Gang.
How's it all going. Well done to Roseflower and to Laura, yipee   bring it on girls. I've still got till tuesday, I'm going to try and hang on till the end of the week as last time AF turned up after 17 days. Cyclogest can make you a few days late, Also for those girl's who are using cyclogest yes you get AF symptoms as the pessaries make womb all nice and juicey for babies to be made comfy.
                                                Still feeling positive    
                                    Love The Mouse xxx


----------



## weesusie525 (May 8, 2005)

good luck to everyone who is testing tuesday another day went by im on 11th day now and its getting nearer


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

congratulations to those who have just got there bfp's that is great girls.
i still have until thursday,and i have gone loopy already.one day im up and then next im down,i dont know what to think.i felt bloated and things at the begining and the it all went away and today and last nite had the most uncomfortable tummy with trapped wind,so really hurts in lower tum,not sure if this means its all over for me(god i hope not).anyway,i hope you are all doing well especially those who are due to test really soon.goodluck to you girls and positive thinking for you all chics.lol.xx


----------



## loch_ness (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi everyone

Congratulations to all those with BFP's hope you all have a safe and happy 8 months....and huge hugs to those with BFN's.

Tweetie... i know the feeling, i am up one minute and down the next, i went to bed with niggling pains down there and really bad lower backache.  I've woke up this morning with sore boobs again no backache and just the odd twinge which i think is in the ovary area.

So i to don't know what to think anymore all i know i'm really losing the plot, roll on Thursday for my test day....i'm not doing any hpt's either. Just straight blood... i've told DH he's got to answer the phone when the clinic call as i'm not sure i want to hear the news.

Hope you all have a good weekend and don't go to


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

loch-ness my clinic dont do the blood test so have to do hpt at home and ring them with the result so really nervous already about that.roll on test date so its done as this is to driving me mad.lol.xx.
goodluck for next week hunni.positive thoughts for everyone waiting to test.lol


----------



## pauline (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi All
I've just read the last few posts and I'm thinking thats me!!, I have really bad wind-think dh is still beating me though. The sore boobs have gone, tummy isn't completely pain free but getting there. Feel better today, but have been naughty I brought 4 hpt    need to come and live with me- me thinks.

Roseflower well done have a fab 9 months 

Love
Pauline x


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi girls 

your naughty pauline i will send the   to u   

congrats to the bfp girls  
im only on day 3    im on a fet                    
that goes for all of us is anybody testing on the 13th ? thats if i get to test date     

have a nice weekend love nikki


----------



## leanne-c (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi Nikki

I am also testing on the 13th and praying that the   stays away!
This is our 3rd go at ICSI and we have never got to test day either, so i agree with you      

How are you feeling, im still really sore from EC/ET. my stomach is really swollen and i feel as big as a house, but im hoping it will all be worth it!!  

Take care, sending you lots of   and 
Leanne x


----------



## loch_ness (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi everyone

Well i'm really convinced now this cycle hasn't worked because my boobies aren't as sore as they have been.  I hope your all having a good weekend....and not going to     

nerys


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Hello girls.
I've lost it, today I have not stopped crying. Still feeling positive, but the tears keep flowing. I'm going out of my head.... Hope everyone else is having a much better weekend.
      Love to all
            The Mouse xx


----------



## *MISS*T* (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi Girls, how are you all doing?  Got any hair left?

Loch ness - my boobies have stopped hurting too and AF pains have eased off greatly.  All I have now is little pinching feelings inside like something inside is nipping me to let me know he/she is there.  I hope!!!!!!!

I had a day where I just cried.  Tonight I felt like that too.  I had a candle party to go to, then my DH's mate who is recently single came over to see if DH fancied a night out.  As DH has produced his sample now, he wanted a few beers which is fair enough.  I was just soooooooo peed off cos I still cant get out and have a good drink.  The main problem was that his mate is so desperate for the girls, whatever age and I have been out with him before and I know what hes like with the girls.  DH can just go out and enjoy his night with out the attention of the girls, but his mate has to have his eye on them.  Girls usually go out in pairs and its not that I dont trust DH at all, its just that I hate the fact that he is out with the attention of the girls which his mate will be encouraging and he is drinking and dancing and I am sat here doing nothing, hoping that I am pregnant and feeling bits and bobs in my belly and worrying and thinking about everything.  Of course he is entitle to get out, but so am I and I can't, I am so jealous that he will be having a good night.  Just wish it was with one of his responsible mates who just like to have a good night.

Am I paranoid cos of the situation I am in with the treatment


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Vicki - sorry you are feeling so low. I feel the same at times. My DH, as lovely as he is, can be incredibly insensitive (think that is a pre-requisite to being a man!) When he does go out, and I feel bad, I just think what would I rather have, a good night out, or giving my embies every chance they can have. When he goes out, why dont you get some mates round and watch a dvd or something? I have been doing that loads. Last night, had my sisters and their boyfriends over and it was a lovely evening.

Marsha - sorry you are feeling bad as well. Try and stay positive hun

Nerys - I have prodded and poked my boobs, but they are not sore, they never were. I had no implantation bleeding, no AF pains, nothing. Just want to know whats happening.

Pauline - stay away from the pee sticks     they are very very bad!

Not long for me now, day after tomorrow I will know.   how scary is that?! I think I am prepared. Having said that, even if you think you are prepared, when you hear that result, it is still a shock. Oh well, hope everyone else is hanging on in there.
 to everyone


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi ladies,
          I am new to this strand, just wanted to wish you all luck and hope that af stays away and u all get bfp this month  . 

I am on 2ww will test on 13th oct if witch stays away! have been ttc 3 years, have been on clomid nearly a year but only induced ov 2 times before, this month had +ve opk and scan had 1 follicle so i will call clinic on tues to find out if i did ovulate. Only have 2 more months left on clomid then on to something else, they told me to start thinking about ivf. 

Good luck everyone  .
                                                twiggy xxx


----------



## leanne-c (Sep 30, 2004)

Morning Everyone!, hope you are all ok

Vicki - hope you are feeling a bit better today,husbands can be sooo lovely but sometimes they just don't think!(think its something to do with multi tasking!! ha ha!)  

dissyissy and Vicki - not long now! keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you both and everyone else who is testing this week      I will be sending out the   to keep an eye on you!

Just wanted to add to the sore boob debate, on my last to cycle my boobs hurt like mad, some mornings I couldn't bear to sit up from bed as they hurt so much. This cycle though, not a thing, not even so much as a twinge so for me I hope that is a good sign  

Have a good weekend
Love Leanne xx


----------



## leanne-c (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi Twiiggy and welcome!

How are you? Im also testing on the 13th, I think there are a few of us!!

Good luck, hope the 2ww flies by for you
Sending you lots of     and  
Love Leanne xx


----------



## *MISS*T* (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi Dissy - I live in Edinburgh but I am from Essex, DH is in the army and I know it sounds sad but I dont have any real friends here that I would want to spend the night in with, obviously my family are still in Essex.  I went to a candle party which was ok, I knew one person (the host) so she was really busy, they were all drinking wine so were very giggly, i felt so awkward, I placed my order then her hubby came in (who I know well as he works with DH).  SO we sat and had a cuppa and a chat for a couple of hours.

I think thats why this treatment is difficult cos I dont have anyone around but DH, which is great cos he has been great but you cant beat spending time with your family either.  They are always on the phone but its not the same.

Anyway, moan over, cant do anything about it.  Just looking forward to a BFP on Tuesday.


----------



## jane1 (Jan 22, 2004)

girls,

my name is jane and this is my 3rd 2ww  drives you nuts doesnt it  .Im due to test on thursday 6th oct.am very nervous,Ive never made it to test day yet.this time hopefully will be different.I want to wish us all lots of luck and positivity   .hope we all get what we so want.
Vickimarie,hi hun I know exactly where you are coming from not having anyone there apart from you dh.My family all live 150miles away so I only get to speak to them by phone.Which sometimes is not enough.I wish I could just nip round for a cuppa or vice versa.oh well hope we get our babies then we will be occupied enough  .
lots of love and luck
jane
xxxxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Just wanted to pop in here and wish everyone all the best of luck for testing


----------



## *MISS*T* (Jun 16, 2005)

I was naughty and tested early and got a   this afternoon.  It is amazing.

     to all your girls testing this week x x x


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Hope you are all ok and not totally nutty. Hang in there and keep positive.
To the BFNs hugs and love to you.
To the BFPs congratulations i am so pleased for you.

I am knackered no other word for it have never felt so tired in my life.Fall asleep at drop of hat. Still have swollen stomach and weid pains and have mildly sore boobs. Dont think cyclogest is helping anything. lol


Very very diferent to last time but dont think that means anything every cycle is different.

Anyway girls going to have a shower and try to feel human I need to get out of this house!!!!

Love and hugs


Sharon
xxxxx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

vickimarie congrats hun thats fantastic you naughty girl!!lol.         hope you get a good 8 months hun.lol.xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Well i tested on CD 37 -the  day after test date and it was   

I wish i hadn't done it now as it wasn't a morning wee, i did the test when i got home from work so I'm not sure if that made a difference??

I'm on CD 40 and normally my cycle is 34-36 days, never longer so i donut know what is going on.

Best of luck to those on the 2ww!!!

Bendybird.xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

still hope for you Bendybird, some ladies dont show positive straight away, something to do with producing not enough hormone, its quite common on here.
Praying for you treacle 
Just out of interest, "why Bendybird" or shouldnt i ask?


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Hello girls,
Vickiemarie...
Naughty, naughty... But stuff that, when you get a result like that. Well done you  
                                                                       
Take care of your dear self xx

Dissyissy..
Well not long now for us, I'm really hanging on now. pressure finally got to me last night  
Hope your well. Are you going to test on Tuesday morning or Wednesday. xx

Twiggy..
HA HA HA... That's my DH's nickname too. Good luck for the 13th hun.

Bendybird..
Sorry you got BFN, Natalie is right though, you can sometimes take a while in producing enough hormone. But if you are using cyclogest, they can delay period for a few days. I really hope it is just the hormones this time. Sending lots of positive vibes        

I've got till Wednesday to go. still very positive, not so many tears today, but very tiered, might be to do with going to bed late last night. Keep it going girls       
Love to all 
The Mouse xx


----------



## lynne2 (Nov 18, 2004)

Vickimarie - just a wee note to say                       


I had et on Wednesday so think I am on Day 5   .  Not feeling too bad, one minute convinced I'm pregnant and feel empty the next - is this normal?

Have had some sharp pains over the past 2 days and not even sure if this is a good/bad sign.  I am a 2ww virgin you see as this is our 1st tx   

Hope everyone else is bearing up 

Lynne


----------



## loch_ness (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi everyone 

Congratulations on all the BFP's and huge huge hugs to those with a BFN.

Well i only have till Thursday for my test and i'm being really good and not doing a hpt.....i still feel convinced it's going to be a negative though.

I do have a question about cyclogest  i'm using mine rectally and this morning i used one and 5 minutes later my body decided it needed a number 2 (sorry tmi)....do you think i should use another one just incase the first one didn't have time to melt ??

Any advice would help


from a      Nerys


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Morning Ladies,

Bit of a tmi question coming up.....
Any of you become a lot more frequent in the number 2 department? (im on Clomid/IUI so no other meds!)
I just cant stop and im usually the other way! 

Good luck to everyone testing this week, MARSHA MOUSE, on wednesday    i noticed you are 1st, good luck to everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Morning All you 2wwers!

Vicki - YAY!!!!          NAUGHTY GIRL for testing early, but so pleased for you hun! I really felt for you being so far from you friends and family, must be so hard. Have you thought about joining a ff meeting group. I have just joined the London girls as I wanted to meet people in the same position as me. Anyway, you will have enough to keep you occupied now!

Welcome to the newbies Twiggy and Jane - hope you are both OK.

Lynne - my clinic told me to test 14 days after EC not ET? But maybe this is different in other clinics

Nerys - I worry about that too. I dont think the pessaries are an exact science in terms of amounts to take but maybe check with the clinic.

Marsha - I am testing tomorrow. Have takenthe afternoon off as I want to get the blood test done, I dont want to spend all day wondering if there is a line or not! Good luck to you, are you testing Wednesday or tHursday?


----------



## pauline (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi All

VickyMarie Well done & congratulations,  
LochNess- I put my cyclogest the other placeand mine fell out  , looking on other posts, they tend to say if you need a number 2 within the hour, put another in. Best check with the clinic, but I played safe and put 1/2 in.
Hi to everyone else, be back later tonight, am on a course to try to take my mind of this dreaded 2ww.
Love
Pauline xx


----------



## leanne-c (Sep 30, 2004)

Congratulations Vicky on your    
          

Wishing you a happy and healthy 8 months!

Love Leanne xxx


----------



## *MISS*T* (Jun 16, 2005)

Hey everyone, thanks for your well wishes.  I am so happy        

Good luck to the rest of you testing this week


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls,
              Leanne hope we bot get good news on 13th lots of +ve vibes  

Vikimarie congrats thats great, I work in edinburgh if you are ever feeling lonely could meet for a coffee or something, good luck for the rest of your pregnancy.

Jane, Sharon, Loch Ness, marsha Mouse, Lynee and Dissyissy good luck to you all  

Bendybird sorry you got a bfn but you should test again if af doesnt come soon, as ladies say you can get a false negative. Goodluck anyway.

I am just going to call hosp and see if my blood tests are in to see if i ovulated or not, fingers crossed then its a wait until 13th to test.

take care,
              twiggy x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=38415.0


----------

